# BBC Newsreader Kate Silverton is pregnant



## Sasha B

So pleased for her as she has had a number of failed IVF cycles.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/8500906/Kate-Silverton-BBC-News-presenter-announces-pregnancy.html

/links


----------



## fishface

OMG that's such an omen, my FIL has been saying for years that i look like her - we are about to do DE in cyprus, talk about timing


----------



## Essex Girl

I'm delighted for her.  I remember that she did a Panorama programme a few years ago on the fertility timebomb and said at that time that she had fertility problems herself - I forget the details.  Kate - if you are on this site, all the best for the remaining 5 months 

EG x


----------



## mazv

Read this yesterday on internet and was thrilled for Kate and her DH 

EG I saw that programme a few years back too. She's had quite a journey, so hoping everything goes well for them


----------



## Malish

I am so happy for her. I liked how she modestly called a pregnancy a "minor" miracle, it is a huge miracle and hope for all of us. Prey her pregnancy goes well xx


----------



## Mazza1971

I remember reading that she has had a failed number of IVF's and it was stopping her getting on with her life. So herself and her DH decided to get married (as they had been putting it off as their focus was on starting a family). So she had a brilliant bash on December 18th (the day a lot of snow arrived over London) and a few people were unable to get there due to the weather but she had a huge smile on her face all day    Well I bet it is even brighter now. I wish her and her DH a very happy and healthy pregnancy. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Jane2011

thats brilliant news and gives us ladies such hope xx


----------

